# problem z xorg

## gen-tek

Witam, wszystkich

mam problem z zainstalowaniem KDE4

w make.conf mam wpisane ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

Potrzebuję sobie z emergować zorg-server i nie daje rady, pisze że jest zablokowany przez xorg-drivers (od maskowanie pakietów /etc/portage/package.unmask) nie pomaga ciągle się rzuca. Chciałbym uruchomić wreszcie X walczyłem z tematem dwa tygodnie, pomysły mi się skończyły.

ps. jeśli potrzebujecie jakieś logi to piszcie;

----------

## dziadu

Nie, logów nam nie trzeba, wywróżymy sobie. Poczekaj tylko dopiję kawę.

----------

## soban_

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Nie, logów nam nie trzeba, wywróżymy sobie. Poczekaj tylko dopiję kawę.

 

To robisz to z fusow? Ja najczesciej z horoskopu.

Tak powaznie daj emerge --info, co dokladnie emerge zwraca oraz jaka grafike posiadasz.

----------

## gen-tek

ok. to z czarowania nici, w takim razie dołączam logi a raczej część  :Razz: 

```
emerge --info
```

daje mi coś takiego

```

Portage 2.1.7.10 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_3200+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Dec 2009 10:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.64

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 kde modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa fbdev nv nvidai" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

chciałem jeszcze wrzucić coś takiego,

```
emerge xorg-server >> xorg_inst
```

do pliku ale nie wrzuca mi nic tylko czysta plik z jedną linijką

----------

## soban_

Musisz dac log'a z xorga. Bo tak to tez mozemy czarowac jakie blad Ci zwraca  :Wink:  emergować xorg-server i pokaz co zwraca....

----------

## dziadu

 *gen-tek wrote:*   

> chciałem jeszcze wrzucić coś takiego,
> 
> ```
> emerge xorg-server >> xorg_inst
> ```
> ...

 

Poczytaj o przekierowywaniu strumieni, w szczególności stderr: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html

----------

## gen-tek

thx.4TIP;

```
emerge xorg-server 2> emerge.err
```

daje

```
cat ./emerge.err
```

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.1.0 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.1 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.9  USE="-debug -minimal" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.17.2  USE="(-altivec) -debug -mmx -sse2" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/acpid-1.0.10_p4 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.6  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.2.0-r2  USE="minimal pam -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.7 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.3  USE="ipv6 nptl xorg -debug -dmx -hal -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11  USE="modules -debug (-multilib)" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.15  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -joystick -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev fglrx nv radeon vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nvidia -r128 -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) -xgi" 

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0 (">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0" is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.2[-minimal] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4', 'merge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.99.901 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0', 'merge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-drivers/ati-drivers required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## dziadu

No i to (a w szczególności pierwsza linijka) wyjaśnia wszystko:

```
[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0 (">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0" is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11) 

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be 

 * installed at the same time on the same system. 

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.3', 'merge') pulled in by 

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.2[-minimal] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4', 'merge') 

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.99.901 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0', 'merge') 

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.1', 'merge') 

    (and 6 more) 

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11', 'merge') pulled in by 

    x11-drivers/ati-drivers required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7', 'merge')
```

Twoje sterowniki z x11-drivers/ati-drivers nie są wspierane przez xorg-server-1.7.0 i wyżej. Musisz się zdecydować:

1. używasz tych sterowników ale z xorg-server-1.6 lub niżej,

2. albo zostajesz przy otwartych sterach xf86-video-ati i używasz nowego xorg-servera.

W pierwszym przypadku musisz dodać do pliku /etc/portage/package.mask wpis:

```
>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0
```

W drugim przypadku musisz po prostu odinstalować zamknięty sterownik do Ati:

```
emerge -C x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

Daj znać jak poszło.

 *geb-tek wrote:*   

> thx.4TIP;

 

No bez jaj...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gen-tek

problem w tym że ten błąd wyskakuje kiedy ja nie mam tych sterowników zainstalowanch

```
emerge -C x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

```

--- Couldn't find 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers' to unmerge.

```

to apropos drugiego punktu

a co do pierwszego to  :Smile: 

```

>>> Messages generated by process 1094 on 2009-12-07 22:05:16 CET for package x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1:

ERROR: compile

ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1 failed:

  emake failed

Call stack:

    ebuild.sh, line   55:  Called src_compile

  environment, line 3687:  Called x-modular_src_compile

  environment, line 4649:  Called x-modular_src_make

  environment, line 4688:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

      emake || die "emake failed"

If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1',

the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1'.

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/temp/environment'.

S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1/work/xorg-server-1.6.5'

```

----------

## dylon

 *gen-tek wrote:*   

> problem w tym że ten błąd wyskakuje kiedy ja nie mam tych sterowników zainstalowanch
> 
> 

 

No to logiczne, ze sa wynikiem jakich zaleznosci.

daj: emerge -avt xorg-server to powinenes widzec skad sie one biora.

Lub tez mozesz je zamaskowac... (echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers">>/etc/portage/package.mask)

----------

## soban_

Lub zamaskuj najnowszego xorga, tak jak Dziadu Ci powiedzial. Ja szczerze wole na nowszym xorgu jechac po moich przejsciach z ati. Jednak musisz sam wybadac gdzie lepiej Twoja karta sie zachowuje. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6030471-highlight-.html#6030471 u mnie zdecydowanie lepiej chodzilo na starym kernelu z fglrx.

----------

## dziadu

 *gen-tek wrote:*   

> problem w tym że ten błąd wyskakuje kiedy ja nie mam tych sterowników zainstalowanch
> 
> ```
> emerge -C x11-drivers/ati-drivers
> ```
> ...

 

No to ja myślę, że dalsza dyskusja nie ma sensu puki się sam nie zastanowisz nad tym co robisz, nie przeczytasz handbook-a aby nauczyć się korzystać z portage, nie nauczysz się czytać ze zrozumieniem logów portage, nie nauczysz się myśleć w czasie użytkowania gentoo. Zauważyłem, że spora część forumowiczów "sika w majtki" jak tylko zobaczy magiczne słowo "error" i zupełnie bezmyślnie wkleja co popadnie, byle zawierało jak najwięcej słów error i to najlepiej zaznaczonych na czerwono. Choćby to nie przedstawiało ŻADNEJ wartości użytkowej. Nie chce mi się po raz n-ty tłumaczyć co i jak - rzeczy najprostszych. Może inni pomogą...

Dać wędkę to za mało, jeszcze najlepiej haczyk załóż, robaka nabij i złow złotą rybkę co życzenia spełnia i logi czaruje. Poddaje się. Za stary na to jestem. A na tym forum coraz bardziej zrzędliwy się robię...

----------

## gen-tek

noooo nie do końca jest tak, czytam handbook'a jak czegoś nie rozumiem to w tedy piszę i próbuję uzyskać pomoc. Nie lubię się prosić o pomoc ale czasem to jest najlepsza droga, a fora takie jak te do tego służą. Nie jestem "orłem w Gentoo" ale staram się jak mogę.

wracając do tematu to postanowiłem zrobić jak wyżej i zamaskowałem sobie pakiet (echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers">>/etc/portage/package.mask) i z emergowałem xorg, dochodzi do momentu jak wyżej i nie wiem co dalej.

----------

## lsdudi

masz sieczke w make.conf lub nie ustawioną zmienną VIDEO_CARDS

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa fbdev nv nvidai" 
```

wywal fglrx

ewentualnie ustaw zmienną pod swój sprzęt bo nie wiem czy masz ati czy nvidie ;]

----------

## soban_

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> masz sieczke w make.conf lub nie ustawioną zmienną VIDEO_CARDS
> 
> ```
> VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa fbdev nv nvidai" 
> ```
> ...

 

Bardzo sluszna uwaga zatem daj wynik lspci.

----------

## gen-tek

```

lspci | grep VGA

```

```

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]

```

Wyrzuciłem z make.conf nie potrzebne;

```

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa fbdev nv"

```

----------

## soban_

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa fbdev nv"

 nv jest Ci potrzebna?

----------

## gen-tek

nie nie jest mi potrzebne, wyrzuciłem i zostawiłem tylko 

```

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa fbdev"

```

----------

